# 22lr vs. Kimber conversion kit



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

While at the range today a couple of guys were shooting 22's and were having great fun. So, my question is. Which would be the best option. Buy a pretty nice 22 plinker or the Kimber 22lr conversion kit for my full size Kimber? Either could be had for ~$300. Anyone tried the conversion kit? How did it work?

I joined a shooting club today (which gives me access to the range when not open to the public) and will probably be spending more time at the range and 22's are very cheap to shoot.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

The choice would depend on if you just want something to use for more range time or if you want to get more time with the Kimber frame grip. If it is range time buy a new pistol. If it is practice with Kimber frame grip buy the new upper. Either decision should be based on your intended outcome.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd get a good 22 pistol. Ruger MK II & III and Browning Buckmark pistols are pretty cheap and shoot well. I have a Mk III and a Buckmark and have a blast shooting them both.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a new Kimber conversion kit and I've been to the range twice with it. Both times were in cold weather (40 degrees) at an outdoor range. I've had FTE jamming problems with the .22 conversion. Once shot, the spent shell casing sticks, halfway coming out of the barrel. The kit came with some rough edges around the barrel so I honed them smooth with the pointed tip of a Dremmel grinding tool, then polished with fine auto sandpaper. I went back to the range with the same FTE results. It may have been the cold weather working differently on all of the metals involved. I'm looking forward to trying it once again indoors or in warmer temps. I will say that I do like the setup and the fact that I can target shoot my Kimber TLE in .22 but at this point I'd say go out and get a Buckmark .22.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> I have a new Kimber conversion kit and I've been to the range twice with it. Both times were in cold weather (40 degrees) at an outdoor range. I've had FTE jamming problems with the .22 conversion. Once shot, the spent shell casing sticks, halfway coming out of the barrel. The kit came with some rough edges around the barrel so I honed them smooth with the pointed tip of a Dremmel grinding tool, then polished with fine auto sandpaper. I went back to the range with the same FTE results. It may have been the cold weather working differently on all of the metals involved. I'm looking forward to trying it once again indoors or in warmer temps. I will say that I do like the setup and the fact that I can target shoot my Kimber TLE in .22 but at this point I'd say go out and get a Buckmark .22.


Thanks, that's just the kind of info I needed.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

I side with Biotech on this. If its just for plinking at the range then buy a dedicated 22 pistol.
His advice is the reason that I bought two 22 Kimber conversions. I put them on the two 1911s that I shoot the most so that I could keep the same trigger and grip angles. My only disappointment with the converstion kits is that the slide does not lock back after the last round, but that was explained to me about the plastic magazines. I have been lucky in that I have not had any problems with them.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

My MK III Grip and angle is like a 1911. The trigger is about the same. I paid 235.00 for the pistol and I don't have to field strip to change calibers. I just carry a bigger range bag:smt083 

I'm sorry. I just don't like those caliber conversion kits all that much. you want a 22 get one. If you want it to be like a 1911 then the Rugers are the better choice. The Buckmarks I think have better triggers in them.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> My MK III Grip and angle is like a 1911. The trigger is about the same. I paid 235.00 for the pistol and I don't have to field strip to change calibers. I just carry a bigger range bag:smt083
> 
> I'm sorry. I just don't like those caliber conversion kits all that much. you want a 22 get one. If you want it to be like a 1911 then the Rugers are the better choice. The Buckmarks I think have better triggers in them.


Do you have the 22/45 Mark III? I like the look of the Buckmark but it looks like it's about $100 more. That will buy a lot of ammo :mrgreen:


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a Kimber 1911 myself and decided to go with a .22lr pistol. I always like having an extra gun plus it's I've always heard about problems with the conversions.

I can always shoot both my 1911 and my .22lr at the same time at the range as well which is a nice touch.


----------



## george ries (Oct 29, 2006)

:smt068:smt068the kimber conversions are not worth it just by a 22 gun


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah..I got the 22/45. It's a good shooter. Like I said I like the Buckmark trigger a little more but both are well worth having.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Yeah..I got the 22/45. It's a good shooter. Like I said I like the Buckmark trigger a little more but both are well worth having.


Ordered a Buckmark Stainless Camper w/fiber optic sight today, hope to have it Friday.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

You'll like it. Soon it will be time to accessorize.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Went by Wallyworld to pick up some 22's and was suprised to see what appeared to be the best deal, Remington 36gr HP. A value box of 550 for $16.97. Anyone see a problem using these in my new Buckmark? I didn't buy any yet, but I did pick up a couple boxes of CCI and a box of Federal.

Any problems with the HP's?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

cruzthepug said:


> Went by Wallyworld to pick up some 22's and was suprised to see what appeared to be the best deal, Remington 36gr HP. A value box of 550 for $16.97. Anyone see a problem using these in my new Buckmark? I didn't buy any yet, but I did pick up a couple boxes of CCI and a box of Federal.
> 
> Any problems with the HP's?


As long as they are high velocity they should be fine. I personally don't like the Remington bulk packed .22's. I've had a lot of them nearly break in half because the bullet is not inset correctly into the casing. I buy bricks of Federal Eagle for $14.00 for 500.


----------



## FrankSoCal (Jan 10, 2009)

*Reminton .22*

Last 2 WalMart bulk golden HV Hp had so many failure to fire I've now gone back to only Federal.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll stay away from the Rem HP. The Federal I did buy was $16 for 350 rounds. I'm going to check with Gander Mtn today and see what they have. Hope I my Buckmark comes in today and I can get to the range tomorrow.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Not a very good picture, but you get the idea :smt023


----------



## tom4018 (Dec 6, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> Went by Wallyworld to pick up some 22's and was suprised to see what appeared to be the best deal, Remington 36gr HP. A value box of 550 for $16.97. Anyone see a problem using these in my new Buckmark? I didn't buy any yet, but I did pick up a couple boxes of CCI and a box of Federal.
> 
> Any problems with the HP's?


I like the CCI ammo, had problems with some of the cheaper stuff in a Winchester 22 auto rifle. My Buckmark does good with CCI but with Federal I had some FTE's and feeding problems. CCI has been trouble free and for some reason they seem hotter to me, or at least they sound that way.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

cruzthepug said:


> Not a very good picture, but you get the idea :smt023


Sweet. You'll love the way it shoots.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Sweet. You'll love the way it shoots.


Now the question is, the holographic red dot or a 30mm tube red dot?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

cruzthepug said:


> Now the question is, the holographic red dot or a 30mm tube red dot?


If you're shooting outside a lot in bright sun, choose the Red Dot. If your range is covered, or indoors, the Holographic sight is very cool. Mine was pretty inexpensive, under $50 and it has 7 brightness levels and 4 different reticle views. It is a blast to shoot.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

cruzthepug said:


> Not a very good picture, but you get the idea :smt023


i have that same model Buckmark. You will love it. I never put anything on it but have thought a red dot but that front site is so easy to shoot with.

I shoot that bulk ammo through mine all the time and it have just about always worked fine. With any bulk ammo you can get a bad round. But at the money invested I'll deal with it..heh. The CCI does seem to work a little better.

You'll love the gun. Range report coming soon?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> i have that same model Buckmark. You will love it. I never put anything on it but have thought a red dot but that front site is so easy to shoot with.
> 
> I shoot that bulk ammo through mine all the time and it have just about always worked fine. With any bulk ammo you can get a bad round. But at the money invested I'll deal with it..heh. The CCI does seem to work a little better.
> 
> You'll love the gun. Range report coming soon?


Made it to the range today and I really love the way this thing shoots. I needed to bumb the sights up and to the left just a bit to fit my eye, but it was very close out of the box. The high today was susposed to reach the mid 40's but ended up being overcast and never got above freezing so my time was limited. I plan to go again tomorrow and try to get in some quality time with the Buckmark.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Range Report


----------

